# "The Works" Low Light 10 Gallon Aquarium



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

A lot of people have been asking to see the tank after I replanted, so I decided to take a few pics today. These are NOT the permanent locations for the plants, I just wanted to get them settled in already (Still need to remove a few from pots). So, more than likely I'll just update this thread with pics as the tank progresses.

*Tank:* "The Works" 10 Gallon
*Filter:* Tetra Whisper 20
*Substrate:* Sand
*Lighting:* 15 Watt T8- Life-Glo Full sunlight Spectrum 6700k
*Fish:* Check Sig
*Temp:* 77F
*Ferts:* Flourish Comprehensive

*Plants:*

- Java Fern
- Java Moss
- Anubius
- Cryptocoryne (Red Wendth)
- Micro Sword
- Anacharis

_Front Shot:_


_Side View:_


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice, clean and simple. That's a pretty great piece of wood, and your Java Fern is looking spectacular. Best of luck in the future, even though I'm pretty sure we'll be talking back and forth between threads .

I take it you also anchored the Java Moss to wood or stone correct? It sure looks like it.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaos553 said:


> Very nice, clean and simple. That's a pretty great piece of wood, and your Java Fern is looking spectacular. Best of luck in the future, even though I'm pretty sure we'll be talking back and forth between threads .
> 
> I take it you also anchored the Java Moss to wood or stone correct? It sure looks like it.


Do you mean the Java fern towards the back? Or the Java moss on that small piece of driftwood... The java moss was like a test to see how it would do and so far its been doing pretty good.. This will be the 2nd time I have to trim it.. I need to replant the Anubius tho, as right now I had nothing to anchor it to. The rhizome can't be buried or it could rot, same goes for the java fern. So I'll get to that tommro.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah I was talking about the Fern in the back left. I've been growing Ferns for years and that one looks big and pretty healthy from what I can see. I was just going to say you'll have to attach it to something eventually or else you'll see no results. I've always liked Java Moss, it's just incredibly aggravating to clean sometimes since the smallest bits of waste get stuck in it and it's quite bothersome to look at. However, when it's clean and attached to something it looks pretty awesome. I'll probably wrap a small layer around the wood I have once I find some and see how fast it grows at some point.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment on the java fern...

Why don't you just order ur plants from online? Then you can get any plant you want and more than likely get bigger batches for cheaper than what your LFS sells for.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think I'm going to start doing that. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the plant in the back that looks like grass it looks cool


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

916 said:


> What's the plant in the back that looks like grass it looks cool


It's a potted bunch of Micro Swords. As of now, all we know is that it needs a fine substrate that's been iron enriched and a high light source. We're both experimenting with it ;P.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaos553 said:


> I think I'm going to start doing that. Do you have any recommendations?


I can't help but suggest swords, the Pygmy chain sword is excellent, and the Dwarf Sword if you can find it. There is also a "compact" form of sword available, I have never seen it or tried it, but supposedly it doesn't grow large.

Sagittaria subulata may do well, it is similar (almost identical) to the Pygmy chain sword but taller. Corkscrew Vallisneria should work. Something floating is always useful, and one of the best is the stem plant Brazilian Pennywort allowed to float freely; it makes a superb floating plant though it will need trimming every week or it can easily overtake the tank. But better to be cutting thriving plants back rather than tossing out dying plants.



916 said:


> What's the plant in the back that looks like grass it looks cool


Its a Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis). Requires rich substrate and high light. But, some people claim it can do decent in med light with Flourish Dosage just with slow growth. So I'm experimenting with it at the moment.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mr. fish said:


> I can't help but suggest swords, the Pygmy chain sword is excellent, and the Dwarf Sword if you can find it. There is also a "compact" form of sword available, I have never seen it or tried it, but supposedly it doesn't grow large.
> 
> Sagittaria subulata may do well, it is similar (almost identical) to the Pygmy chain sword but taller. Corkscrew Vallisneria should work. Something floating is always useful, and one of the best is the stem plant Brazilian Pennywort allowed to float freely; it makes a superb floating plant though it will need trimming every week or it can easily overtake the tank. But better to be cutting thriving plants back rather than tossing out dying plants.


I always suggest swords as well. I've been growing Amazon Swords for the past 6-7 years and I've never had any trouble, plus they always look stunning when you give them the proper care. That being said, I might take Chain Swords into consideration. They look really good and I'm pretty sure you can carpet them across the tank if given enough time.

I've always liked Water Sprite because it looks good when placed across the top of a tank and it grows pretty quickly. I also like the fact that it looks completely different when given the outside room to grow.


----------

